# Who is this?



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

My memory is failing me...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Kind of looks like Roche. But I don't know what he looks like today.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Kind of looks like Roche. But I don't know what he looks like today.


nah


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Michele Bartoli +25 pounds?


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

paul kimmage?


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

My mom.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Not Kimmage.


----------



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

bmxhacksaw said:


> My mom.


Bro! Man, I've been looking for you for like, 40 something years...


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Freddy Van Mercx Der Aarden


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

What makes you think it is "somebody"?


----------



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

bigmig19 said:


> What makes you think it is "somebody"?


My mom recognized him (as did numerous others). This was, btw, at the conclusion of the 2005 Milan - San Remo.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

This is a shot in the dark. Could it be an older Gianni Bugno???


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Paul Sherwin's cousin


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

Not Gianni Bugno. I saw some recent pix of him, and he looks as fit or more so than his racing days. He's a helicopter pilot specializing in search and rescue.

Cheers

...still don't know who this guy is


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the guy in the background is my dentist, I'd know that forehead anywhere.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

laurent Jalabert? With a brow wax....


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

If it's Double Jeopardy, I'm going with, "Who is Franco Ballerini"


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

cmdrpiffle said:


> laurent Jalabert? With a brow wax....


Ja-Ja's a triathlete now, a fast one at that.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

euro-trash said:


> If it's Double Jeopardy, I'm going with, "Who is Franco Ballerini"


doubt it


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Jalabert

View attachment 189477


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

Lagavulin12 said:


> My memory is failing me...


Wouldn't it just be easier to ask your mom?  

OK, well, I don't know who this guy is, but from info provided I would have to say some Italian dude (possibly a sprinter judging by size and venue, MSR), who would've been active, oh, say through the '80's and maybe into the mid-'90s? 

C'mon, throw us a bone, the suspense is killing us!


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

Djamolidine Abdoujaparov "The Tashkent Terror" ......crazy sprinter dude?...exciting to watch...maybe?


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

nah


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

853 said:


> Djamolidine Abdoujaparov "The Tashkent Terror" ......crazy sprinter dude?...exciting to watch...maybe?



Face looks too long and the ears don't look like a match either.


----------



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Crampandgoslow said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to ask your mom?


I suppose I could try a seance 

My curiosity is actually greater now than when I posted it. I'm pretty sure he's Italian, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

Lagavulin12 said:


> I suppose I could try a seance


Aww, shoot, bro, I'm sorry to hear that.  

I do have to say, though, the guy does sort of look like Bartoli + a few pounds, but he's a pretty recent pro and when he was younger his hair certainly had a lot more flair than the fellow in your pic. 

No other clues? He's got that pink badge thing going, was he VIP with Gazzetto dello Sport or anything like that? How are we going to know if someone guesses who this guy is, will it be "Oh, I should have known that!" moment?....


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Crampandgoslow said:


> Aww, shoot, bro, I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> I do have to say, though, the guy does sort of look like Bartoli + a few pounds, but he's a pretty recent pro and when he was younger his hair certainly had a lot more flair than the fellow in your pic.
> 
> No other clues? He's got that pink badge thing going, was he VIP with Gazzetto dello Sport or anything like that? How are we going to know if someone guesses who this guy is, will it be "Oh, I should have known that!" moment?....


Not Bartoli








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michele_Bartoli

Not Bugno









Definitely not JaJa or Abdoujaparov.

Can we have a hint? Did this guy win anything - a stage, a classic, a national champ? I don't think he is *that* famous, or else someone here would have recognized him.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

55x11 said:


> Not Bartoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There isn't a hint. Poster was asking the question.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

cmdrpiffle said:


> There isn't a hint. Poster was asking the question.


Wait, so we don't even know for sure that this person is famous in any way? Maybe the woman in the photo is famous, not the man.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

But we ARE sure he isnt the local plumber right? All these fans and nobody recognizes him.
(He does look like Paul Sherwins cousin)


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks a bit like the BMC manager John Lelangue, but his head isn't shaped correctly.


----------



## diy service course (Jan 6, 2010)

I think its Dr. Eric Hayden...


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

diy service course said:


> I think its Dr. Eric Hayden...


I'll agree with that.

When & where was this pic taken?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

it's not Eric Heiden.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

It must totally suck to be a famous guy who looks like so many people.


----------

